# Does anyone else have this symptom?



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello all... I do have a lengthy post in the general section with my "story" of bowel issues that has been loosely diagnosed as IBS. However this is a direct question towards the C side of my problems so thought I would ask those have more issues with that.

At times after a normal feeling day and normal bowel movements I will not go (BM) the next day, nor have much if any gas passing. Then another day will go by and either no urge to go, or if there is one when I do it is quick and over and nothing but mucus, or mucus and a tiny bit of stool.

Another half a day will go by and I start to feel real full and bloated, uncomfortable. Then usually I will wake up hurting full of gas moving, etc... pass gas, and then start going. Usually fairly firm, then again looser, and on until I am pretty much cleared. Feel good the next day then it repeats... not going, fulling full/bloating... passing mucus, no gas... more pain then eventually clear out with no real hard, compact stools..... on and on.

Background... I have been fighting IBS (mainly D ) that has gotten steadily worse over the last 4-5 years. Recently has gotten so bad with pain/spasms I went to the GI and was put on Levbid which has helped immensely with the pain, but has slowed my bowels. Now the above is happening... but I would have many times before this where the same thing would happen. Constipated feeling, no BMs just mucus, no real impacted stools... just more like left decending colon swollen shut inside. My cramping and spasming has always been pretty much isolated to midway down the decending colon left side. It feel just like that area swells shut when this happens. Also good to note other times I have entirely normal shaped stools (when I have no mucus that is).

So I guess what I am really asking is... do you.. with IBS-C have "classic" constipation with IBS? Or do you any of you have what I feel... like you are swollen shut inside and nothing can get through... accompanied by mainly mucus when you try to go?

Thanks,

Ray


----------



## christinemarie1015 (May 26, 2015)

Yes, I can relate. Diet can make it worse -- grains, fiber, etc.. will often get "stuck" and I'll have so much pain it shoots down my legs. But even on a grain-free diet I have trouble and my GI put me on Miralax. It sort of works, but there's still the bloating - and now toothpaste looking stool coming out in clumps or isolated.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

I may really need some guidance here... I am not used to constipation. My IBS has nearly always been to the D side and lots of pain. Today I am well into the 3rd day of really no BMs, will begin 4th day today at 3:30pm. Last few days if I felt like I had to go at all would just be a bit of mucus, or mucus with a tiny amount of stool. Yesterday I had a few tiny non-compacted bits of stool with mucus. The levbid which has stopped my spasms has caused this I feel. I can tell how much it has slowed my bowels. I have had couple day weird constipation/mucus in the past years, but seems with my bowels slowed (effect of Levbid) it is happening over and over. It has now been 24 hrs since I last took my levbid. ( .375mg 2x/day )

I am eating oatmeal for fiber, and took a little benefiber late yesterday, I have no wheat allergy. Also drinking lots of water. I am passing very very little gas, and when I do it is like it is going through a thin straw instead of passing freely. It is like my colon is nearly shut. Last night I took a half dose of miralax well dissolved into hot water. Upon waking I drank 10oz water, had some movement noises in lower stomach, tried to go.. almost feel like was going to start and was large bit of stool colored mucus only, then again.. nothing.. like the entire lower colon was empty. It has been 2 hours since then, I am at work, and the noises and movement have pretty much stopped.

How long can you go without moving stool until it becomes a medical problem? I am well into the uncomfortable phase.

I have heard you can treat miralax like a colon prep almost... make up 2 doses in about 40-50 oz of water, and take 8oz every 20 mins until gone.. provided you have time, and will be home all day, which I will Saturday (2 days from now) if needed... anyone know about this?

Should I continue eating bulking foods (fiber/oatmeal) ... or go very light and liquidy until this passes.

Please give me some tips, I am getting nothing from my GI.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry, Leo. and no, you don't want to let this get worse to the point that you become impacted.

when you're that backed up and fiber isn't helping, eating more fiber--especially insoluable fiber--is not a good idea. it's just going to add to the back up. it's much better to eat, like you mentioned, light and liquidy until you can things moving again.

and yes, you definitely can drink more miralax like a colon prep. make sure and drink lots of water while do are doing this, to stay hydrated. and yes, you'll need to stay home all day. but in the meantime i think it would be best if at all possible for you to try something else to get unplugged, rather than have to wait for two days. you could try taking a couple doses (or more) of miralax instead of just the half dose. and/or you could add a stimulant laxative like exlax or dulcolax to the mix. that should work to get things moving again.

like i always tell people, it really is best to call your gastro doc and tell the nurse exactly what is going on, just like you posted here. they really ought to help you with this, especially since it sounds like you are in danger of developing an impaction if it goes on too long. and i know you said you are getting nothing from them, but did you explain all this to them in depth, like you did here. a medical professional's advice is always best in this situation. we really cannot give medical advice here on the board.

good luck. hope you can get some relief soon.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

annie7 said:


> so sorry, Leo. and no, you don't want to let this get worse to the point that you become impacted.
> 
> when you're that backed up and fiber isn't helping, eating more fiber--especially insoluable fiber--is not a good idea. it's just going to add to the back up. it's much better to eat, like you mentioned, light and liquidy until you can things moving again.
> 
> ...


Annie.. thanks. Well after 2 visits to my GI I am not really liking him. I had posted in another thread about how he does not register a mind to gut link, nor prescribe any drugs like that for IBS. He seemed annoyed that I came to see him again in bad pain still weeks ago without having done my colonscopy yet. Nevermind the only reason was because now i have a $2500.00 deductible for insurance, and I have to pay it all out of pocket. His MA seems nearly clueless, and all I can do is leave a message with her, and get either no response, or a what was your question again. I intend on finding another GI but after missed time from work (IBS and 2 wasted visits to him) I need to be at work for a bit before I start the whole process again with another doc. I had no response yesterday from my call, I will try again today.

I had thought to maybe try another laxative as well, but was concerned about stimulating. My left colon spasms were horrid, to the point of throwing up, not being able to even function at work. The Levbid was the only thing that stopped them. Now because of the constipation I am not taking the levbid. I am a little pinchy, but nothing worse yet. I am so afraid a stimulant like ducolax will send me right back into spasms, especially with no Levbid. I am hoping now 24 hrs without the levbid that my bowels will start moving again faster without adding to it. But then I do understand I need to get this cleared as well. Just do not know what to do.

I had intended another full dose tonight of miralax, are you saying I can double up on it? Do a double dose?

Should I try ground flaxseed as well?

I figure if nothing else by Saturday when I can be home and be miserable I will try the miralax prep style, and if I have to use a stimulant. Are suppositories any good?

Had another round of gas when I gently tried to go again a little bit ago, and more mucus with bits of stool so I know I am not fully blocked up. I read one place if you have not had a BM in 4 days get to the ER, and other places can go a week or more before seeking medical help... what is the real story?

But what really gets me worried is I am wondering if this is "normal" for people with IBS-C... the mucus and a feeling like nothing is getting through the colon. Is it really just constipation or is it possible for my colon to become inflammed, full of mucus, and just not let things through because of IBS and uber slow bowel mobility from the Levbid. I mean I had this before.. the first ever time I had a flare up I thought I was constipated... then thought I had an intestinal blockage. Horrible gas pains, noises all over the intestines, no BMs even straining hard, and mucus only coming out. After taking a bunch of laxatives I got hours of the runs, but the discomfort, pain, and feeling of not being fully evacuated stayed. Over days it got better. So this has happened before, it's just that the slowing of my bowels has started it again, but worse. Then I will have times of completely normal stool and no issues.

As I was finishing typing this had a low left pinch, and feeling of you need to go... nothing, not even some gas, this is SO frustrating. I find myself cussing in the bathroom now.

Thanks again,

Ray


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sorry you have such an unhelpful gastro doc. yes, definitely time to find a new one.

and yes, you can take more than one dose of miralax at a time--do a double or even a triple dose. or more. i've done that, as advised by my gastro docs.

drinking a bottle of magnesium citrate can also help unplug things but that is something you would need to stay home all day for. some people have good luck with just half a bottle. either way, drink lots of water with this.

ground flaxseed is more fiber so not something i would do in this kind of situation...

and yes, taking more levbid right now is not a good idea because all antispasmodics slow down the colon and you don't need that right now.

senokot is a very mild stimulant laxative. it has a very small dose of senna it in. you might want to try that. you can also get senokot with stool softener in it as well.

yes, if you are still passing gas and/or even a little bit of stool, that is a good sign.

symptoms of impaction include abdominal cramping and bloating, leakage of liquid or sudden episodes of watery D, small, semi formed stools, rectal bleeding, low back pain...an impaction is when you go for a while---several days to a week or so---with no bm at and then all of a sudden you get watery diarrhea which is the body doing a sort of "self enema" by using the watery D to unblock things.

if you totally stop passing any kind of stool at all and stop passing gas, then you may have develop an obstruction. symptoms of obstruction also can include nausea and vomiting and fever. this is an ER situation. an obstruction means the stool cannot move, has completely filled that part of the colon, nothing can get by, not even gas and eventually you will begin to vomit up stool when it needs to get out but it can't due to the obstruction. the symptoms of an obstruction are unmistakable. i've had one, so believe me , i know.

you could always try an enema to help get unplugged. possibly one or two fleets enemas would help or even better, an enema using the big quart size enema bag. you can buy these at a drug store. that's what the ER doc told me to do when i developed an obstruction during my first stiz marker test.

i sure do wish you had a more caring and proactive gastro doc.....


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Again thank you for giving me what you are.

I left another VM for my GI's MA at lunch break, did not eat though. Also had a 1 month followup set for next Wednesday that I was going to push back as I had been doing good, with the spasms stopped. As it stands I pushed it up to 2:45pm tomorrow. I need a new one bad, but for the moment he is all I have. It is a shame too as he was referred by my long time family doctor, and he is also part of Atlanta Gastroenterology Associates.. a group that supposedly got very high ratings. I am curious what he will say and do.

Either way my plan is get home from work tonight.. 6:00pm I will do a full dose of Miralax. Then maybe 10:00pm I will do another full dose, and go to bed. I have thought maybe some chicken broth or lipton chicken soup tonight for dinner.. should I not eat? or Eat between does... any ideas?

Then go to see him tomorrow unless I clear out. If he checks me and just says go buy a laxative... I will continue with the Miralax and Saturday morning (when I can be house bound for 2 days) I will start with a half bottle of magnesium citrate. I am hoping that should break it. If I need to on Sunday I will do the enema. Of course if not by Monday... day 7 I'll be headed to the hospital no doubt.

Can I continue the miralax as I do all this? Do you know.

An obstruction freaks me out yes. I had NO idea IBS C could actually cause an obstruction from the stool. I swear when I flare like this (as opposed to a D/spasm flare) I feel like the decending colon is obstructed, swollen shut, and obstructed. If it does get like that I am just hoping laxatives will fix that. If not I have no idea what to do. That is the main question I have for my GI doc tomorrow.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

glad you got your appointment pushed up to tomorrow. like you said, he's all you have so for now he will have to do. and hopefully he'll really listen to all that you have to say and be more proactive. like i said, you don't want to develop an obstruction and i would really think that he would want to keep that from happening, too.

since Atlanta Gastroenterology Associates has a good rating, there must be a least some good gastros over there. maybe you could see one of those if this guy doesn't come through for you.

often gastro docs who are associated with a university hospital are more up-to-date, caring and proactive about treating bowel problems like constipation than regular gastros.

i don't know if eating between miralax doses is a problem or not but i wouldn't. i would eat the dinner you mentioned, maybe wait a bit (half hour or an hour) and then start with the first dose of miralax. you can follow that with a second dose as soon as you feel ready. when i double up, i take two at once--each disolved in a cup 8 oz of water--on an empty stomach in the evening before i go to bed but if you have to work tomorrow you might want to take it earlier than that.

when i do a miralax clean out (lots of doses), i drink it every 20 to 30 minutes. plus lots of water and it's also very important to drink something like gatorade or pedilyte as well to prevent depletion of your electrolytes. i also have to take a stimulant when i do a big miralax clean out because otherwise i cannot get all the miralax out, but that's me. i'm a tough case lol. miralax used to work ok by itself for me (so did mag citrate) but now i need a stimulant to help push it all out.

if you do decide to do a fleets enema, i think you'll probably need two or three since they are small. the big quart enema gets the water up higher.

and yes, you can take mirilax along with the mag citrate.

your symptom of the descending colon feeling swollen shut puzzles me unless it's because it's obstructed or impacted--full of stool. otherwise--i am wondering if maybe you have an internal rectal prolapse. i think (not sure) that the only way to really tell if that is true is to have a test called a defecogram (defecography proctogram). but i'm not sure about this. your doctor should know unless he just tries to fob that off. you could maybe do some research online about that.

hope you can get cleaned out--at least a little if not more--tonight. and good luck with your appointment tomorrow. i do hope your doctor does his job!


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

annie7 said:


> your symptom of the descending colon feeling swollen shut puzzles me unless it's because it's obstructed or impacted--full of stool. otherwise--i am wondering if maybe you have an internal rectal prolapse. i think (not sure) that the only way to really tell if that is true is to have a test called a defecogram (defecography proctogram). but i'm not sure about this. your doctor should know unless he just tries to fob that off. you could maybe do some research online about that.


Yes this was the first symptom after noticing some weird clear mucus when wiping 7 years ago. What I thought was constipation, then thought was an obstruction in the decending colon with mucus. After that and maybe 1 other time I would have pinching same area (lower left), then spasming, runs, etc. That went on for years. So guess what I mean is this "closed" feeling has happened before to me. I mean literally it feels like backed up to that point and absolutely nothing below it. Eventually it lets go (usually before this but never had drugs to slow the bowel down before either). Then I will go months or maybe a year with runs, and normal stool. So if a permanent blockage I can't see it would do that.

I was convinced I had Crohn's because I know that is a symptom (narrowing of the colon where damage has occurred). But the GI said my bloodwork all showed normal, and Crohn's has markers (Anemia and such I did not have). I am really wondering if this is just not a symptom of IBS and maybe I do have more than that.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes, you're right--having this for a long time would rule out an obstruction. and yes, like you and the doc said, it sounds like it isn't crohn's either.

i also do not think it's an ibs-related symptom. i've never read anything that would indicate that it is. people often have spasms with ibs but not one prolonged single spasm like that.

so yes, it sounds like you definitely could have something else going on and that some tests are in order but exactly what tests, i wouldn't know. maybe a colonoscopy, if you haven't already had one or that barium enema test or a CT scan--something that shows the colon and what's going on in it. a good gastro doc would be able to tell you what tests etc..


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

annie7 said:


> oh yes, you're right--having this for a long time would rule out an obstruction. and yes, like you and the doc said, it sounds like it isn't crohn's either.
> 
> i also do not think it's an ibs-related symptom. i've never read anything that would indicate that it is. people often have spasms with ibs but not one prolonged single spasm like that.
> 
> so yes, it sounds like you definitely could have something else going on and that some tests are in order but exactly what tests, i wouldn't know. maybe a colonoscopy, if you haven't already had one or that barium enema test or a CT scan--something that shows the colon and what's going on in it. a good gastro doc would be able to tell you what tests etc..


Oh I have had the spasms.. that is why I took the Levbid. Spasms so bad, worse after eating building in waves to a peak then off.. all in seconds. Repeated every few seconds to minutes lasting 1-3 hours. To the point where I would vomit. Usually that is accompanied with D and/or mucus.

During this whole recent C thing I have had no spasms. So I cannot see (if it is closed up) it being a spasm keeping the colon closed.. I was thinking more inflammation, which to me would make sense of having more mucus than normal. It is possible it is in my head, and that is is just normal constipation because my colon has slowed to nil from the Levbid.

I did notice a week ago when this happened for about 2-3 days right as it started to break loose sharp, different pains dead center lower stomach area (where there is no colon) as I started to go. Thinking back.. I guess that was sigmoid/rectum area moving finally.

Anyway.. off for my first dose of miralax in a few.. wish me luck, and thank you for taking to me today.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh thanks--you're more than welcome...

yes, could be inflammation, maybe......mucous can a sign of colon irritation/inflammation. it can also be a symptom of a rectal prolapse...

good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope the miralax helps!


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

I received a call back from the GI's medical assistant about 5:30 yesterday. They told me basically do not bother coming in because the doctor is not worried about the mucus, and will just tell me to go home and use miralax 2 times a day for 7 days. When I asked what I should do if I go into the weekend and get close to 7 days with nothing, they just said.. don't worry the miralax will work. They also said to use the magnesium cit. if I needed to. Not exactly reassuring.

Anyway went with the original plan, had light soup/broth after work, then about 9:30 I took a full does of miralax in very warm water. Within minutes I had a lot of gurgling going on, then some gas. After about 20 mins had an urge... lots of mucus then a few pieces of stool... soft, and moist.. not hard at all. Then nothing. Second dose was a little more than 1/2 a dose, about 20 mins later. Slept through the night, in the am went a little bit again, no mucus... some soft stool what I would call bits and pieces. Stomach felt a little weird for awhile, and then some light pinching (usually before spasms hit). I did pop a Bentyl on the way to work as I can't afford spams today. Never did as good as the levbid, but then it never really slowed my bowels the 3-4 weeks I was on it. So far... no spasms, or anything but feeling better than yesterday this morning at work. I am far from cleared out, but now I do have some relief.

Figure when I get home today I will take another miralax dose, then another Saturday morning. It would be nice if this clears me fully over the weekend and I do not have to use the magnesium. The doc did say it takes 3-4 days for the miralax to really get into your system?

I am wondering if 1 levbid instead of 2 per day may be my ticket, with miralax every other day or if no movement occurred that day. Also I am shocked to be off any meds for a couple days now (til this morning) and go through all this without the spasms starting over. I was having them every day at least for 2 months before.

Annie, thanks again for talking to me it really helped me mentally.

p.s. -- uggghhh.. just read another post from you Annie... I have been on OTC Prilosec constantly for roughly 7 years since I began with Gerd. My IBS issues began about a year later. At this point a pill does not even hold 24 hrs now for me before the indigestion begins. I tend to take 1 every 18 hrs or so. Neither my primary, or my GI seemed to think this was an issue.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh dear--i'm sorry they cancelled your appointment for today! i was hoping the doc would send you for an abdominal x-ray to see how full your colon was.

well, at least you got some stool moving out with the dose and a half of miralax you took. hopefully the miralax regimen your gastro office recommended will help. and there's always magnesium citrate to try on the weekend if you decide to go that route. that should do the trick and a lot faster than the seven day miralax thing.

yes it can take miralax a few days to get into your system if you are already quite backed up and there is hardened stool in there. it should work quicker if you don't have hard stool, which it sounds like you don't...

i really don't know on the antispasmodics. do whatever you think will help. i have librax for the severe, send-me-to-bed kind of spasms. but if my spasms are not that severe then i don't take it because it can have a side effect of constipation and my problems are so bad that i can't afford to take a chance..

yes, it does help to be able to talk about these things, doesn't it. that's one of the reasons i'm so glad we have this board.

good luck with everything...........


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

about PPI's. yes, that's what i've heard other people say about their docs not mentioning any issues like that with PPI's. i found out about all that by reading the posts on the GERD board here. this was about six years ago when i was first dx'd with GERD. i have not been on that board in quite a while. i also did research online which supported all this. that's why i weaned off.

but i'm lucky--my GERD isn't all that bad so i am able to control it with diet. other people need medication to control it.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

annie7 said:


> about PPI's. yes, that's what i've heard other people say about their docs not mentioning any issues like that with PPI's. i found out about all that by reading the posts on the GERD board here. this was about six years ago when i was first dx'd with GERD. i have not been on that board in quite a while. i also did research online which supported all this. that's why i weaned off.
> 
> but i'm lucky--my GERD isn't all that bad so i am able to control it with diet. other people need medication to control it.


As bad as I get it I'm thinking I will need meds for my GERD forever. Once I find a new GI I will check into it, but first to get the rest under control.

Do you have any tips on what I should be eating over the next few days as this clears up? I am really at a loss in that regard and as usual my doc is worthless on that. Last visit he gave me a 2 page paper I could have printed off the net and no other recommendations except for... you will have to do trial and error on everything.

I have been going with what I thought was very easy on the guts, but am thinking maybe that helped with the constipation. I have never had a problem with dairy, and am negative for wheat allergy. I usually have something like this...

7:00 am -- whey protein with 1% milk

9:00 - 10:00 am -- 1 cup of oatmeal

1:00 -- small 2-3 oz piece of grilled chicken breast

3:00 -- cup of yogurt

dinner -- chicken and white rice or lipton bowl of chicken noodle soup

Of course this diet also explains why I lost nearly 40 lbs from March 8th to today (end of May). It was just last friday... feeling good, eating "real" food again, and not having spasms... actually think having real food helped with the spasms. Then early Monday, after eating all weekend I went for the last time til last night.

I have been having a slight burning sensation in the intestines/back this afternoon, passed a tiny amount of loose-ish stool once since at work. So strange for me to take a laxative and not be in awful shape, with the runs all day the next day. This stuff must be gentle. Do not feel constipated like yesterday at this point, which is strange because I did not pass 4 days worth of stool by a long shot... maybe 1 day, maybe. Of course doing the miralax tonight. I am having light very light spasms/twinging in the lower left (my bad spot), but am trying to not take anything for it next few days.

I am afraid if I use the magnesium I may clear everything fast, but am worried about starting spasms... same for not eating.. I always gets pinches and pain or spasms if I go too long without any food. Also if my bladder is full. So I have to eat thru this, but the key is eating right. In your opinion should I go very light and liquid... or normal with oatmeal (fiber).

Seems every time I have ever tried fiber of any kind it has not done well. But I have ordered the tummy fiber from Heather's to try in the future. I have both psyllium husk and benefiber at home... but neither like I said did well. Psyllium was the worst of the 2.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i don't know...how you eat depends on how backed up you think things are. if you're not going at all (and you are, some) then liquidy and light is the best--soft squishy foods, soups---but if things have started moving a bit then try the oatmeal etc. unless you're sure oatmeal gives you trouble. oatmeal doesn't have a lot of fiber--some soluble, some insoluble.

you do want to keep eating, though. nutrition is important. and the less you eat, the less you'll go--nothing coming in = nothing going out.

and you've got your spams to consider here, too. so just go with your own judgement...listen to your body, as they say...


----------



## kals (Dec 8, 2014)

sounds like me, but I wont go to doctors b/c they'll put me on that damn scale and tell me to lose weight. I am trying to eat right b4 I get the healthcare time for apppt call. as long as I am going to the bathroom just about everyday I think im fine.


----------

